# Prise en main iBooks iPad



## LS Zaitsev (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir un iPad Air 2 et j'ai beaucoup de mal à le prendre en main.
Je voudrais transférer ma bibliothèque numérique dessus: des dizaines de fichiers ePub et pdf.

Je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser Calibre, quoi que je fasse (instructions officielles, plugins, etc) Calibre ne détecte pas l'iPad.

J'ai essayé itunes, mais itunes depuis les dernières versions n'a plus d'onglets Livres et ne prend pas les epubs.

J'ai essayé d'utiliser iBooks, je ne comprends pas comment fonctionne ce logiciel. Sur le Mac, quand je donne (glisser déposer) un fichier epub à iBooks, il ne se passe strictement rien. En fait iBooks reste toujours vide. A chaque tentative d'ajout, j'ai un message: répertoire vide ou inexistant. C'est faux ! Mon répertoire est plein de mes fichiers ePub !

iBooks ne sert qu'à lire les ebook achetés sur le Store ??

Comment fait-on pour lire ses propres fichiers epubs sur ipad ?

Merci de votre aide car je galère vraiment.


----------



## Lauange (16 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

Itunes synchronise toujours les livres en pdf et format ePub. Blanche ton ipad, sélectionne le dans itunes et va ensuite dans livres. Sélectionne ensuite ce que tu veux synchroniser.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Décembre 2014)

Mais mon itunes ne prend pas les livres.

Dans l'interface de gestion de l'ipad, j'ai bien l'onglet Livres, mais il est vide. Et je ne sais pas comment en rajouter. Le glisser/déposer ne fonctionne pas.


----------

